# Atlanta group rides....



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Will be in Hotlanta a couple time over the next month and was hoping to take my bike down and join some group rides. Can anyone reccomend some or know what shops runs some
Thanks


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

What part of Atlanta will you be in?

I don't how how up to date this is but Saddlebred has a site that lists most of the local rides *here*.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks. I will check it out. On my 1st trip i will be in Buckhead and on the 2nd one I will be right next to Piedmont park. I am familiar with MTB just north of Atlanta (Gainesville, Cummings, Helen, Tsali, etc) but have never been road riding in the area. So not sure if where I am is conducive to it.


----------



## litso (Mar 15, 2011)

Check out Peachtree Bikes. They are located right in Buckhead, and according to their website do rides almost every day.


----------

